# Mesh tape and mud.



## majhemp (Oct 15, 2010)

My question is after my 1st coat of mud with quick set using mesh tape, will all the next coats be with quick set also or can I use pre mix mud?


Thx in advance...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Ohhhhh now you've done it...*



majhemp said:


> My question is after my 1st coat of mud with quick set using mesh tape, will all the next coats be with quick set also or can I use pre mix mud?


 
Majhemp,

Using mesh tape my be the most volatile subject here on the site. There's another thread that became extremely hostile on both sides of the issue.

I don't think there are too many places on the internet that provide as much entertainment :thumbup::jester:

To answer your question, yes, after applying the first coat of hot mud over the tape you can finish it with regular mud. One thing we learned after going through USG documentation is that you don't want to force the mesh into the seam of the drywall panels. Apply pressure on the sides of the tape and let the inside (over the crack) float. This allows the mud to totally encompass the fibers and creates a stronger joint.

Another option is the new FibaFuse tape. It's good stuff but doesn't have the adhesive. Most guys here don't like it for corners; they prefer paper.

A little trick you can do if you're going to use mesh...throw a little Plaster of Paris (1-2 double handfuls) into the hotmud and mix it real well. This will create a stronger hot mud (final) mix and lessens the expansion (crowning) that hot mud sometimes does.

You can also make hotmud if you're short by adding Plaster of Paris to All Purpose or Topping compound. Play with it though, some mud goes hot immediately. Hamiltons is perfect for this.

Good luck! 


(Sound new to the trade there captain! :whistling2


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman,you missed the perfect opportunity to start the paper vs mess war:jester:
majhemp,,,since you live just 40 minutes away from me,I will warn you,rhardman is right about the plaster of paris ,I don't know your experience level (years)but you got to be really fast when your working with that stuff,it's like playing with a time bomb.lets say you do a mix,and you step out for a smoke.(one of those funny cigarettes by the sound of your name) you will be be getting your mixing blade out of your bucket with a hammer.but it works,,I use to work with a old plaster guys many moons ago.. so......:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mesh tape and mud,,,,,,


government intelligence,,,,,,,


Both,,

a contradiction in terms


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> mesh tape and mud,,,,,,
> 
> 
> government intelligence,,,,,,,
> ...


mesh tapers believe in those terms,,,they only work on walls that lean to the left :jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at it like this,,,,,

If the porta-potty is empty,,,,

Would you use paper or mesh ??????


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> mesh tape and mud,,,,,,
> 
> government intelligence,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


*Heeerrrreeee we go!!!*

(Want to watch something funny? I mean REAL funny??? :jester: watch this...)


I THINK PAPER TAPE SUCKS!!! IT SHOULD BE BANNED!!! SAVE THE TREES!!!! DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A DECENT MESH TAPER? MESH RULES!!!! 

Viva La Mesh!!! :thumbup:

(everyone...duck!)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll answer that one!!!!!! Obama money,,,,,guess what it's going to be worth soon....

sorry couldn't resist ,,no more poly talk from me :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'll answer that one!!!!!! Obama money,,,,,guess what it's going to be worth soon....
> 
> sorry couldn't resist ,,no more poly talk from me :whistling2:


 I bought some little dollars from the "dollar store", I hand em to the cashiers, and when they look at me, I tell em,,, these are "Obama dollars".

No one will take em tho .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rhardman said:


> *Heeerrrreeee we go!!!*
> 
> (Want to watch something funny? I mean REAL funny??? :jester: watch this...)
> 
> ...



mesh tape sucks
paper tapers don't deal with crack houses :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a house here that was built 18 years ago, it was mesh taped, i painted it out 4 years ago and fixed a couple of cracks above and below some windows, nothing major, had a couple of cracks in the textured ceiling.

Well we had an earthquake about 4 weeks ago, not centred here but may have been about 4.5 on the ricter.

Now its the only call i have had, or heard of any damage happening, So you try and guess how many cracks this mesh taped house has in it now?? bet you cant guess it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Fibafuse....I'll quitely back out of the room now and watch the fun from the outside .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have a house here that was built 18 years ago, it was mesh taped, i painted it out 4 years ago and fixed a couple of cracks above and below some windows, nothing major, had a couple of cracks in the textured ceiling.
> 
> Well we had an earthquake about 4 weeks ago, not centred here but may have been about 4.5 on the ricter.
> 
> Now its the only call i have had, or heard of any damage happening, So you try and guess how many cracks this mesh taped house has in it now?? bet you cant guess it.


Fibafuse is the best, Mmmm Hmmm

Go On Guess Go on Go on, im like a dog waiting for the stick to be thrown, Not you though kiwiman, you already know this one.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm throwing my name in the "Paper Sucks" category too. We're only still using it because its old technology that runs nice with the old technology auto tools. And because of a lack of interest in change, it's still unfortunately the best all around product we have. 

Fibafuse is great for hand taping flat stuff, but you have to wait longer for the butt joints to set up before you split them with a box, and it leaves something to be desired in corners.

And mesh. . . It's fast. It's cheap, and as long as you leave the area and change your number before the hairline cracks show up, you can avoid warranty problems. However sketchy that is.

But paper. Seriously? We still count on mud and glue to stick paper onto the wall? Paper that hardly lets the mud soak in at all? There's almost no mechanical bonding at all. The nice thing is if that wall gets any water damage, we get repeat business. But that isn't nice for our customers. At least Fibafuse has some mechanical bonding and you'd have a fighting chance against water damage. If only there was a better way for corners than paper.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

rhardman said:


> *Heeerrrreeee we go!!!*
> 
> (Want to watch something funny? I mean REAL funny??? :jester: watch this...)
> 
> ...


 Your CKACKING me up !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> I'm throwing my name in the "Paper Sucks" category too. We're only still using it because its old technology that runs nice with the old technology auto tools. And because of a lack of interest in change, it's still unfortunately the best all around product we have.
> 
> Fibafuse is great for hand taping flat stuff, but you have to wait longer for the butt joints to set up before you split them with a box, and it leaves something to be desired in corners.
> 
> ...


all this stuff has been hashed out before.what does it matter if fibre fuse is water resistant ,but the product you apply it to is not,plus mesh has a adhesive to stick,while tape and mud act as a bonding agent.GOOGLE glue properties ,the different types,if we were talking metals,mesh (adhesive) is like using rivets ,bonding agents (where 2 become one) is like welding.get the difference ??? 
and yes its nice to get some stuff that is new,no coat being a good product that has came out in the last 10 years or so,but for a major advancement in tec,it will be a whole new system that replaces drywall it self,maybe plastic walls or something,I have no idea,lets just say I'm still waiting for the flying automobile,then we can get rid of roads,,,,,,,if you get what I'm saying,taping is at it's peak of tec,,,,,,,to me,come out with better mud,not more toys,,,, and bell and whistle products


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> I have a house here that was built 18 years ago, it was mesh taped, i painted it out 4 years ago and fixed a couple of cracks above and below some windows, nothing major, had a couple of cracks in the textured ceiling.
> 
> Well we had an earthquake about 4 weeks ago, not centred here but may have been about 4.5 on the ricter.
> 
> Now its the only call i have had, or heard of any damage happening, So you try and guess how many cracks this mesh taped house has in it now?? bet you cant guess it.


 
Well it now has 29 cracks in it, so thanks mesh, more work for me, not that its needed though, 7 months booked ahead and the phones still ringing is more than enough thanks.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

You guys are going to get me going here. 

We all know what works a produces the best results with the lest amount of effort.

so.....................use it and................get off the pot!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Well it now has 29 cracks in it, so thanks mesh, more work for me, not that its needed though, 7 months booked ahead and the phones still ringing is more than enough thanks.



Grasshopper you are now hearing the gods speak louder then ever before. 

If you can walk the paper to the other end with out making a crack it is proof that you have truly learned that its that paper works the best.

JS


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

Adhesive mesh tape was made for those that don't know how to tape. 

Paper tape RULES !!! mesh tape is for those that can't run TOOLS !!! :whistling2:

Bill


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*I knew that was going to happen!!!*

:jester::thumbup::whistling2::blink:

I love this debate!








(Just for the record...I used mesh for thin wall veneer plaster). Paper is obviously better for production drywall.:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

rhardman said:


> (Just for the record...I used mesh for thin wall veneer plaster). Paper is obviously better for production drywall.:yes:


Paper is better period!

cazna has proof now 

He once was a believer like yourself

Maybe you too need more experience too and time means nothing and miles of tape does

JS


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright, I want to hear some first hand experience with cracking mesh joints...

I DO NOT want to hear about how you went in and fixed someone else's work, nor how you heard that it happened to this one guy this one time. And personally, I don't think cracks from a f*&%ing earthquake are proof of a product's failure.

I've been a taper for a while (don't get me started on "miles of tape"), and production work has always been paper tape everywhere. Under certain circumstances the time frame and size of the job (ie...small) called for glass and hot mud (paper in the angles). I will however, reconsider this method for everything but patches if I can hear enough _firsthand _experience from some of the more experienced gentleman I've heard from in this forum. I've never been called back to fix hairline cracks, but I don't want to take the chance that I will have to.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Paper is better period!
> 
> cazna has proof now
> 
> ...


No no Mr Mudstar, I have never liked, agreeed with or used mesh tape, I didnt mesh tape out the house in mention, i have always liked paper over mesh :thumbsup:

But i will be going in to fix this mega cracked out house with setting mud and fibrefuse in the banjo, i have a feeling that smaller hairline cracks will actually move a little under the fuse and it wont come through, It will come through wih paper though, I have taped over some moving hairlines like this and they havent come back through the fuse, isnt that amazing and fantastic, fuse will sit flatter than the paper as each join will be sitting quite high so the flatter the better.

The ceilings are blown so they can be relined now, stuff trying to fix up them stippled ceilings full of cracks.

And Slimpickins, You dont think cracks from a [email protected]#ing earthquake are proof enough, Well At the centre of this quake a 7.2 on the rictor, there has been no reports of any fibrefuse taped cracks, But as kiwiman said, his place has mesh, paper and fuse and has no cracks, he was close to it and croozer, well his arse was nearly right on the main quake fault line and his house he built and paper taped and no cracks, even with 1800 aftershocks ranging from 5 on the rictor down, I live on the other side of the alps and this mesh taped house prob got a 5 on the rictor and now has 29 cracks, but it must be lacking some bracing becouse thats quite bad, even for mesh?? But anyway, thats all more than enough proof for me, Maybe, just maybe if a house was built with mega bracing mesh may work out but my nuts arnt big enough to do that and my conscience would let me anyway.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Alright, I want to hear some first hand experience with cracking mesh joints...
> .


 If you will just tape and finish a flat with mesh, then take a 2x4 and lay it on the wall under the flat, and then hit it with a hammer, it will crack. If you do this test with paper it will not.

Take a peice of mesh in your hands, 1/2 in your left hand, 1/2 in your right hand, wiggle it, it will roll over from side to side. Therein is the problem, it has not stability to it. Paper will not roll this way.Mesh will let the crack come right through to the surface, paper will hold a hairline crack behind it because it will not "roll" and it has no openings to let the movement come to the front.

Believe it or not, its your choice, but the truth will stand when the worlds on fire


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Here's another one, cut out a section of wall (like your gonna put in a new doorway) rip the drywall off the wall. The top and bottom board are still taped together, you can bend the top board down over the bottom board, then raise it back up (like a hinge) and the taped (paper) joint is still not cracked,, try that one with mesh


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you will just tape and finish a flat with mesh, then take a 2x4 and lay it on the wall under the flat, and then hit it with a hammer, it will crack. If you do this test with paper it will not.
> 
> Take a peice of mesh in your hands, 1/2 in your left hand, 1/2 in your right hand, wiggle it, it will roll over from side to side. Therein is the problem, it has not stability to it. Paper will not roll this way.Mesh will let the crack come right through to the surface, paper will hold a hairline crack behind it because it will not "roll" and it has no openings to let the movement come to the front.
> 
> Believe it or not, its your choice, but the truth will stand when the worlds on fire


Ah the simplest explaination is the best sometimes, Nice one capt :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

want to really try it out????? next time the tile guys install "dura-rock" after they leave, tape it with mesh and run EIF stucco over it. Tomarrow morning the stucco will be cracked all the way down the joint. Do it with [a[er and you have no crack.

Enuff of this, If you want to bury your head in the sand, go ahead, but take it to DIY site.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I SPIT on mesh tape,,,,,,:whistling2:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

debate this : paper[yes to wipe with] mesh[no too messy]


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you will just tape and finish a flat with mesh, then take a 2x4 and lay it on the wall under the flat, and then hit it with a hammer, it will crack. If you do this test with paper it will not.
> 
> Take a peice of mesh in your hands, 1/2 in your left hand, 1/2 in your right hand, wiggle it, it will roll over from side to side. Therein is the problem, it has not stability to it. Paper will not roll this way.Mesh will let the crack come right through to the surface, paper will hold a hairline crack behind it because it will not "roll" and it has no openings to let the movement come to the front.
> 
> Believe it or not, its your choice, but the truth will stand when the worlds on fire


It's not that I'm not a "believer", and I'm certainly not trying to stir the the already volatile pot of mesh vs. paper. My question is truly just a desire to understand and avoid a costly mistake. I've seen mesh crack, but only when the homeowner went over it with all purpose straight out of the box....cracks everywhere. I've never seen it crack with a hot mud bed, and I would like to hear from the professionals on the matter who've seen it happen to their own work. I don't know if I'm a professional or not, I've only been in the trade since '95. I'm doing a lot more smaller projects, and it's nice to get tape and top done in the same day, with only one cycle of hot mud.

In the 2 years I was superintendent for one of our local drywall outfits, we had numerous callbacks on paper strung houses and cracks...paper is by no means a perfect system.

However, thank you for taking the time to respond to my query. I will run some tests now, with a proper coat of hot mud on the glass. And then I will experiment with acrylic additive (superbond vs. acro vs whatever else I can find). There are plenty of things that I dislike about mesh, but the same can be said of paper. Nothing's perfect......yet. Give me a little time


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Alright, I want to hear some first hand experience with cracking mesh joints...
> 
> I DO NOT want to hear about how you went in and fixed someone else's work, nor how you heard that it happened to this one guy this one time. And personally, I don't think cracks from a f*&%ing earthquake are proof of a product's failure.
> 
> I've been a taper for a while (don't get me started on "miles of tape"), and production work has always been paper tape everywhere. Under certain circumstances the time frame and size of the job (ie...small) called for glass and hot mud (paper in the angles). I will however, reconsider this method for everything but patches if I can hear enough _firsthand _experience from some of the more experienced gentleman I've heard from in this forum. I've never been called back to fix hairline cracks, but I don't want to take the chance that I will have to.


to make a long story short,I used it once,the only good that came from it was the d.c. gave me some type of money to go back and fix it b/c I was honest in what I used,mesh tape with sheet rock,thought it would be faster at the time b/c I was a newbie at the time using a slop bucket/super taper lol,it was like 6 months later when it cracked too,with the h.o. living there already
I deal with a drywall company that has been in business for over 40 years,some of their clients they have been doing repeat business for over that length of time.some with warranties on their homes.they don't like call backs,not good for repeat business.do they get call backs on tape jobs,yes they do,but compared to mesh.....fired if you use it,,lets just say that
why dont you use plaster of paris with your mud to lay tape on those small jobs,you can coat it with in five minutes:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll just jump in and gettahell outa here. 
Out of jobs that aren't your own - Hands up those who've repaired papertape cracks... hands up those who've repaired meshtape cracks.... both I bet, now hands up those who know exactly what mud was used, what breed and quality of tape was used, what went on during the construction etc etc. 
Thought for the day - Doesn't matter how skilled you are, Meshtape cracks and papertape cracks....If you are getting paid to fix either then you should be happy.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Well At the centre of this quake a 7.2 on the rictor, there has been no reports of any fibrefuse taped cracks, But as kiwiman said, his place has mesh, paper and fuse and has no cracks, he was close to it and croozer, well his arse was nearly right on the main quake fault line and his house he built and paper taped and no cracks, even with 1800 aftershocks ranging from 5 on the rictor down, I live on the other side of the alps and this mesh taped house prob got a 5 on the rictor and now has 29 cracks,


 Yeah, that was one helluva a shake up, occasionally we still feel a bang underneath but not enough to show up on the rictor, it's amazing how it works like you say croozer would have been on top of the epicentre and got no cracks yet 20 to 30km away there are thousands of homes that have to be demolished and rebuilt. I just checked... 1897 aftershocks since sept 4th and still counting, feel sorry for the poor buggers in and around Christchurch, so many homeless and jobless and it just keeps tormenting them.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

While your doing your tests, try this,,,, HOT MUD with no tape at all. It cracks,or don't crack, just the same as mesh with hot mud.

Conclusion: the mesh is doing NOTHING at all, why waste your time with it???? Just use hot mud and forget the mesh.

But wait,,,, don't order yet !!!!!!!!!!! Just try it yourself.

I wouldn't use mesh tape on my mother-in-laws house,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> While your doing your tests, try this,,,, HOT MUD with no tape at all. It cracks,or don't crack, just the same as mesh with hot mud.
> 
> Conclusion: the mesh is doing NOTHING at all, why waste your time with it???? Just use hot mud and forget the mesh.
> 
> ...


I was working today on the job in question. FRP is going up to 8', so I went to a glass/hot mud seam, between studs, and thumped the wall (really pounded on it). No crack. Then I put both hands together, angled my body to put as much force as I could and really reefed on it. No crack. Then I bounced all my weight in the same spot repeatedly. No crack. Perhaps the mesh isn't doing anything, but the hot mud is doing its job. I was more afraid I was going to pop a hole in the board and then have to patch the m.f.-er

I'll use mesh tape on your mother-in-law's house 

*However*, I'm still going to run some tests (in all my time off :whistling2 with an acrylic additive. I want to rid my mind of any doubt. There is a way to make it bulletproof, of this I am positive. Now I want to do it just to prove it can be done. My goal is to turn two pieces of sheetrock into one...not with a hinge, but chemically bonded....I'd like to see one of the individual pieces break before the joint does, and then I'll be satisfied. Maybe I'll never be satisfied


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I was working today on the job in question. FRP is going up to 8', so I went to a glass/hot mud seam, between studs, and thumped the wall (really pounded on it). No crack. Then I put both hands together, angled my body to put as much force as I could and really reefed on it. No crack. Then I bounced all my weight in the same spot repeatedly. No crack. Perhaps the mesh isn't doing anything, but the hot mud is doing its job. I was more afraid I was going to pop a hole in the board and then have to patch the m.f.-er
> 
> I'll use mesh tape on your mother-in-law's house
> 
> *However*, I'm still going to run some tests (in all my time off :whistling2 with an acrylic additive. I want to rid my mind of any doubt. There is a way to make it bulletproof, of this I am positive. Now I want to do it just to prove it can be done. My goal is to turn two pieces of sheetrock into one...not with a hinge, but chemically bonded....I'd like to see one of the individual pieces break before the joint does, and then I'll be satisfied. Maybe I'll never be satisfied


 Thats the whole point Slim,,, its the hot mud. If your gonna use hot mud , you really don't even need tape,,, however the mesh is doing nothing either way. If it was, then it would hold with AP, no??

The definition of "mixed emotions", when your mother-in-law drives over a cliff in your brand new four-wheel drive,,,,, you just don't know how to feel.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thats the whole point Slim,,, its the hot mud. If your gonna use hot mud , you really don't even need tape,,, however the mesh is doing nothing either way. If it was, then it would hold with AP, no??
> 
> The definition of "mixed emotions", when your mother-in-law drives over a cliff in your brand new four-wheel drive,,,,, you just don't know how to feel.


You know, I have to agree about the "strength" of mesh. It's longitudinally quite strong, but how often do sheets move along their length? Anyone who's applied a roll of the stuff gets the one strand along the edge that remains on the roll, and that thing is pretty tough to break...but it separates so easily from the matrix. I'll continue sticking with paper for all but the little jobs.

I wonder if trim-tex could make a wafer thin vinyl tape with water activated adhesive on it...and holes galore. I tried a sample of that aqua-bead the other day, just to see how it behaves. I can see some major headaches if one were applying a bunch of it. If there is any uneven-ness to the area where it's going on, there is no adhesion. Then you're relying on the mud to be the holding agent, and if that's the case you might as well use tape-on. At least then you know you've got mud _behind_ and on top. Sorry to change the subject!:blink:

As for the mother-in-law...I understand the mixed feelings! Mine has Alzheimer's and was put in a home.....but before that she was downright nasty. Hateful, bitter woman.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You know, I have to agree about the "strength" of mesh. It's longitudinally quite strong, but how often do sheets move along their length? Anyone who's applied a roll of the stuff gets the one strand along the edge that remains on the roll, and that thing is pretty tough to break...but it separates so easily from the matrix. I'll continue sticking with paper for all but the little jobs.
> 
> I wonder if trim-tex could make a wafer thin vinyl tape with water activated adhesive on it...and holes galore. I tried a sample of that aqua-bead the other day, just to see how it behaves. I can see some major headaches if one were applying a bunch of it. If there is any uneven-ness to the area where it's going on, there is no adhesion. Then you're relying on the mud to be the holding agent, and if that's the case you might as well use tape-on. At least then you know you've got mud _behind_ and on top. Sorry to change the subject!:blink:
> 
> As for the mother-in-law...I understand the mixed feelings! Mine has Alzheimer's and was put in a home.....but before that she was downright nasty. Hateful, bitter woman.


I'll answer this post on behalf of cazna(grasshopper)...and kiwiman,instead of waiting for trim tex to invent something to replace mesh,try fibre-fuse :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'll answer this post on behalf of cazna(grasshopper)...and kiwiman,instead of waiting for trim tex to invent something to replace mesh,try fibre-fuse :whistling2:


 
Dam 2buck your good, You really are a god?? and a mind reader, that was coming from me and you bet me to it, Well done you :clap: 
Yes, stuff mesh and get some fuse, im in love with the stuff.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'll answer this post on behalf of cazna(grasshopper)...and kiwiman,instead of waiting for trim tex to invent something to replace mesh,try fibre-fuse :whistling2:


 And the winner is.....2Buckcanuck!!!

By the way, I wouldn't use mesh or paper on the motherinlaws house...Someone else can do the job.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'll answer this post on behalf of cazna(grasshopper)...and kiwiman,instead of waiting for trim tex to invent something to replace mesh,try fibre-fuse :whistling2:


But from everything I've heard, you need to apply it with mud, correct?

I like the idea of the stuff, and I asked our local drywall supply about it and he said "if it's new and improved we ain't got it".


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes correct, you apply mud, then apply the fuse and wipe down, its easier than paper as the mud goes thru the fuse, with paper you have to push it out the sides, and for hot muds or smaller patch up go get yourself one of those cheap 75mm x 50mm paint rollers with a sleeve and use that to bed the tape, it will be right back against the board then, forget mesh, thats a joke, im sure your better than that, go the fuse for flats and paper for the corners, so strong its crazy. Great thru a banjo or bazooka as well.
Sounds like you need another supply store if thats there attutide.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the spelling is incorrect? Isnt it FIBA-FUSE ?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I was reading the replies to this, and this is the advertisement that was at the bottom of the page:

"Severe Mesh ComplicationsBeen Injured By Transvaginal Mesh? Our lawyers may be able to help..."

Now THAT sounds like a mesh I want NO part of!!:no:

I'm going to try and some find some of that there Fiba-Fuse, if for no other reason than I like trying new things.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Search user - FibaFuse/ Tom Sass - send him a PM - he sent me 2 rolls and I love the stuff! Just need to find a supplier here so I can use it for all my flats and butts.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

DSJOHN said:


> I think the spelling is incorrect? Isnt it FIBA-FUSE ?


Bugger me...I wondered why it didn't look right when I typed it .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> all this stuff has been hashed out before.what does it matter if fibre fuse is water resistant ,but the product you apply it to is not,plus mesh has a adhesive to stick,while tape and mud act as a bonding agent.GOOGLE glue properties ,the different types,if we were talking metals,mesh (adhesive) is like using rivets ,bonding agents (where 2 become one) is like welding.get the difference ???
> and yes its nice to get some stuff that is new,no coat being a good product that has came out in the last 10 years or so,but for a major advancement in tec,it will be a whole new system that replaces drywall it self,maybe plastic walls or something,I have no idea,lets just say I'm still waiting for the flying automobile,then we can get rid of roads,,,,,,,if you get what I'm saying,taping is at it's peak of tec,,,,,,,to me,come out with better mud,not more toys,,,, and bell and whistle products


 Better mud would b the answer:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

..



 
:blink: uh.. This guy Is one of my youtube subscribers so I don't want to poke much fun at him ..but ...his method seems a little rare to me..


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> ..Строительные ходули Marshalltown Skywalker 2.1 - YouTube
> 
> :blink: uh.. This guy Is one of my youtube subscribers so I don't want to poke much fun at him ..but ...his method seems a little rare to me..


Weird. Was taking to another taper the other day and he said even a trained monkey could spread mud around, but that didn't make him a taper. Now I know what he meant

PS I told him he missed his vocation, he should've been a monkey trainer!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like Brian from Precision Taping in the red shirt. Is he doing a video for Marshalltown? Nah couldn't be him the music is too soft.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

what is that? Is he just spraying really thin mud through a paint sprayer?! Not a bad idea....
Looks like a nice level 5! I'm not gonna lie...I'm sort of impressed. His work looks good. Very unusual method...but it seems to work for him.


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

moore said:


> ..Строительные ходули Marshalltown Skywalker 2.1 - YouTube
> 
> :blink: uh.. This guy Is one of my youtube subscribers so I don't want to poke much fun at him ..but ...his method seems a little rare to me..


Nope, not going to try that.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> what is that? Is he just spraying really thin mud through a paint sprayer?! Not a bad idea....
> Looks like a nice level 5! I'm not gonna lie...I'm sort of impressed. His work looks good. Very unusual method...but it seems to work for him.


agree with you


----------

